# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Антон Павлов: Очерк истории 116 УЦБПА

## Д.Срибный

Официальной датой рождения 116 Центра боевого применения авиации, базирующегося сейчас на военном аэродроме Приволжский, что расположен неподалёку от старинного города Астрахань, считается 6 ноября 1958 года. Однако, фактическим местом формирования авиационной части стал город Моздок Северо-Осетинской АССР. Именно здесь в период с августа по ноябрь 1958 года был создан 228 смешанный авиационный полк, основными задачами которого являлось обеспечение боевой работы на полигоне Ашулук, а так же, обучение личного состава авиационных частей боевому применению по воздушным целям...

http://www.airforce.ru/history/116/116.htm

----------


## шутов леонид

Статья интересная. Но много неточностей.Гвардейский полк не летал на Су-15ТМ. Су-11 они поменяли на МиГ-23МЛ. Вторая эскадра центра никогда не имела МиГ-23М.На начало 89 года:первая-МиГ-21БИС. Вторая- МиГ-21Мф, и МиГ-21ПФМ, третья-МиГ-23М и МиГ-23МЛД. Первые МиГ-29 пригнали в сентябре 89, и получила их именно вторая эскадра. До середины 90-х летали без спарок. Потом прибыл Аубакаров, проверил технику пилотирования у наших пилотов, и в эскадру поступили четыре спарки. Всего МиГ-29 было 18 машин. В начале ноября поступила команда МиГ-29 перегнать в Красноводск вместе с личным составом второй эскадрильи. Вот поэтому и неточности в изложении автора. Третью эскадрилью переименовали во вторую. И поспешили забыть настоящую вторую. А личный состав второй совершил подвиг, другого слова и не сказать - перегнали машины с Красноводска домой. Вот они и составили костяк тех машин, которые летают до сих пор.

----------


## Gnom

> Статья интересная. Но много неточностей.Гвардейский полк не летал на Су-15ТМ. Су-11 они поменяли на МиГ-23МЛ. Вторая эскадра центра никогда не имела МиГ-23М.На начало 89 года:первая-МиГ-21БИС. Вторая- МиГ-21Мф, и МиГ-21ПФМ, третья-МиГ-23М и МиГ-23МЛД. Первые МиГ-29 пригнали в сентябре 89, и получила их именно вторая эскадра. До середины 90-х летали без спарок. Потом прибыл Аубакаров, проверил технику пилотирования у наших пилотов, и в эскадру поступили четыре спарки. Всего МиГ-29 было 18 машин. В начале ноября поступила команда МиГ-29 перегнать в Красноводск вместе с личным составом второй эскадрильи. Вот поэтому и неточности в изложении автора. Третью эскадрилью переименовали во вторую. И поспешили забыть настоящую вторую. А личный состав второй совершил подвиг, другого слова и не сказать - перегнали машины с Красноводска домой. Вот они и составили костяк тех машин, которые летают до сих пор.


Спасибо автору. Интересно. Дополнения тоже заслуживают внимания. :Wink:

----------


## Антоха

> Статья интересная. Но много неточностей.Гвардейский полк не летал на Су-15ТМ. Су-11 они поменяли на МиГ-23МЛ. Вторая эскадра центра никогда не имела МиГ-23М.На начало 89 года:первая-МиГ-21БИС. Вторая- МиГ-21Мф, и МиГ-21ПФМ, третья-МиГ-23М и МиГ-23МЛД. Первые МиГ-29 пригнали в сентябре 89, и получила их именно вторая эскадра. До середины 90-х летали без спарок. Потом прибыл Аубакаров, проверил технику пилотирования у наших пилотов, и в эскадру поступили четыре спарки. Всего МиГ-29 было 18 машин. В начале ноября поступила команда МиГ-29 перегнать в Красноводск вместе с личным составом второй эскадрильи. Вот поэтому и неточности в изложении автора. Третью эскадрилью переименовали во вторую. И поспешили забыть настоящую вторую. А личный состав второй совершил подвиг, другого слова и не сказать - перегнали машины с Красноводска домой. Вот они и составили костяк тех машин, которые летают до сих пор.


Спасибо! Буду исправлять... информацию черпал из открытых источников, рассказов на форуме, плюс экспозиция музея Центра и исторические документы. 

Вы написали что всего МиГ-29 было 18. Речь идет о боевых и спарках или только о боевых? Если первое, то вопрос куда делись еще две машины? Если второе, то еще непонятней.
Про подвиг лётчиков я согласен на все 100%!!! В книге я так и написал, что их поступок в тех условиях!

----------


## Антоха

> ... Первые МиГ-29 пригнали в сентябре 89, и получила их именно вторая эскадра. До середины 90-х летали без спарок....


первые МиГ-29 поступили в центр 18 мая 1989 года, а спарки пришли в Астрахань 10 ноября того же года.... посмотрите журнал учета техники и там зафиксированы точные даты... он не секретный (хотя и ДСП), так что думаю этот вопрос лично я для себя закрыл.
Про Су-15ТМ народ бъёт себя в грудь и доказывает шо они были... обещали дать фотографии.. подождем...  к сожалению исторический формуляр того полка еще лет 20-25 будет недоступен, так что надежда только на ветеранов и небезразличных людей

----------


## шутов леонид

Долго думал, откуда просквозила инфа про Су-15ТМ. Полк гвардейский был объединён с Гадаутским. А вот там как раз и были Су-15ТМ, до тех пор пока они не получили Су-27. 
На аэродроме "Приволжский" центром командовал полковник Знаменский, а гвардейским полком, Герой Советского Союза полковник Кузнецов. Оба незаурядные личности, прошедшие войну. Как рассказывали очевидцы - никак не могли поделить аэродром. Хотели поставить ограждение, но не успели. В семидесятых, уже без них, гвардейская спарка Су-7УБ, на ночных полётах приземляясь врезалась в двух коров, одна почти вся ушла в воздухозаборник, вторая снесла левую стойку шасси и тоже из коровы превратилась в говядину. Пилоты не пострадали, но гвардия обеспечила себя мясом. После этого инциндента аэродром слегка оградили колючкой. Сейчас её конечно больше.
Поступление самолётов МиГ-29, во вторую эскадру проходило почти до конца, может ошибаюсь, но боевых было к ноябрю 14 машин.

----------


## Антоха

про забор это хорошо :Biggrin:  еще раз спасибо!

сегодня уточнил численность МиГ-29А на конец 1989 года... их всё-таки было 12 штук, бортовые номера с 01 по 12. Спаркам на заводе сделали номера: 14, 15, 16 и 17

----------


## PPV

По поводу 393 ГИАП:
полк был сформирован в 1941 году как 688 ЛНБАП, затем последовательно был 688 ШАП - 59 Гв. ШАП - 725 Гв. ШАП - 725 Гв. БАП. В 1956 году выведен из ГСВГ в СССР и стал 393 Гв.ИАП в составе 161 Гв.ИАД, а после расформирования дивизии вошел напрямую в состав СК А ПВО, а затем после еще нескольких последовательных передач - в состав 10 Д ПВО БО ПВО, при этом постоянно базировался в Астрахани. В 1960 году полк  перевооружен на Су-9, в 1964 - на Су-11, что было позднее - пока не знаю, документы полка смотрел только до 1965 года.
В 1992 году в Астрахань из Гудауты перебазирован 529 ИАП, который ранее, до 1982 года базировался на АЭ Анадырь. На вооружении этого полка до 1988 года состояли Як-28П, а затем Су-27. На базе двух полков создали новый полк - 209 ГИАП. Су-15ТМ на вооружении этого полка никогда не состояли. 
Однако Су-15ТМ все-таки в Гудауте были - до 1982 года, когда там базировался 171 ГИАП, который как раз и поменялся местами базирования с 529 ИАП.

----------


## Соловьев Андрей

Техники стажировку проходили с конца ноября по 25 декабря 1988 года, в Цхакая (Грузия), в это время у них там ТЭЧ сгорела. В Астрахани из МиГ-29 первыми в воздух поднялись самолеты №№ 03 и 04. на 03 борту я был техником. а на 04 Андрей Николенко. Более точную информацию можно почерпнуть из формуляров. При перегоне самолетов из Красноводска Володя Дорофеев на 07 борту всю дорогу шел на одном двигателе, второй отказал почти сразу после взлета, он (Дорофеев) мог вернуться, но не захотел.

----------


## Антоха

> Техники стажировку проходили с конца ноября по 25 декабря 1988 года, в Цхакая (Грузия), в это время у них там ТЭЧ сгорела. В Астрахани из МиГ-29 первыми в воздух поднялись самолеты №№ 03 и 04. на 03 борту я был техником. а на 04 Андрей Николенко. Более точную информацию можно почерпнуть из формуляров. При перегоне самолетов из Красноводска Володя Дорофеев на 07 борту всю дорогу шел на одном двигателе, второй отказал почти сразу после взлета, он (Дорофеев) мог вернуться, но не захотел.


Спасибо!!!! очень ценно!!!

----------


## muk33

> При перегоне самолетов из Красноводска Володя Дорофеев на 07 борту всю дорогу шел на одном двигателе, второй отказал почти сразу после взлета, он (Дорофеев) мог вернуться, но не захотел.


Об этом легенды ходили по всей авиации ПВО. Только не после взлета, а после набора высоты.

----------


## Карсак

Кроме вышеупомянутых были ещё "чёрная кость"- АЭРУМ-авиаэскадрилья радио управляемых мишеней ( стояла напротив вертолётной эскадрильи, году в 88 перебазировалась в Ашулук) ,ну и -АЭВТС (Ил-14, Ми-4 + "пчёлки")- позже -вертолётная эскадрилья (воздушное такси). Но только одна вертолётная в составе 8 вертолётов (Ми-8) давала годовой налёт больше чем весь центр ...

----------


## Алекс Леон

> Об этом легенды ходили по всей авиации ПВО. Только не после взлета, а после набора высоты.


Зайдите к нему на сайт, спросите. "http://artbank.ru"
Он мастер-гуру-фотохудожник. М.б. поделится чем-то из своей фотоколлекции.

----------


## ROTKIV

> Статья интересная. Но много неточностей.Гвардейский полк не летал на Су-15ТМ. Су-11 они поменяли на МиГ-23МЛ. Вторая эскадра центра никогда не имела МиГ-23М.На начало 89 года:первая-МиГ-21БИС. Вторая- МиГ-21Мф, и МиГ-21ПФМ, третья-МиГ-23М и МиГ-23МЛД. Первые МиГ-29 пригнали в сентябре 89, и получила их именно вторая эскадра. До середины 90-х летали без спарок. Потом прибыл Аубакаров, проверил технику пилотирования у наших пилотов, и в эскадру поступили четыре спарки. Всего МиГ-29 было 18 машин. В начале ноября поступила команда МиГ-29 перегнать в Красноводск вместе с личным составом второй эскадрильи. Вот поэтому и неточности в изложении автора. Третью эскадрилью переименовали во вторую. И поспешили забыть настоящую вторую. А личный состав второй совершил подвиг, другого слова и не сказать - перегнали машины с Красноводска домой. Вот они и составили костяк тех машин, которые летают до сих пор.


В полку с СУ-11 были ещё спарки СУ-7УБ.

----------


## ROTKIV

> Долго думал, откуда просквозила инфа про Су-15ТМ. Полк гвардейский был объединён с Гадаутским. А вот там как раз и были Су-15ТМ, до тех пор пока они не получили Су-27. 
> На аэродроме "Приволжский" центром командовал полковник Знаменский, а гвардейским полком, Герой Советского Союза полковник Кузнецов. Оба незаурядные личности, прошедшие войну. Как рассказывали очевидцы - никак не могли поделить аэродром. Хотели поставить ограждение, но не успели. В семидесятых, уже без них, гвардейская спарка Су-7УБ, на ночных полётах приземляясь врезалась в двух коров, одна почти вся ушла в воздухозаборник, вторая снесла левую стойку шасси и тоже из коровы превратилась в говядину. Пилоты не пострадали, но гвардия обеспечила себя мясом. После этого инциндента аэродром слегка оградили колючкой. Сейчас её конечно больше.
> Поступление самолётов МиГ-29, во вторую эскадру проходило почти до конца, может ошибаюсь, но боевых было к ноябрю 14 машин.


Я уволился 24,11,1980 то ни какого ограждения ещё не было. Его в 80х установили.

----------


## ROTKIV

> По поводу 393 ГИАП:
> полк был сформирован в 1941 году как 688 ЛНБАП, затем последовательно был 688 ШАП - 59 Гв. ШАП - 725 Гв. ШАП - 725 Гв. БАП. В 1956 году выведен из ГСВГ в СССР и стал 393 Гв.ИАП в составе 161 Гв.ИАД, а после расформирования дивизии вошел напрямую в состав СК А ПВО, а затем после еще нескольких последовательных передач - в состав 10 Д ПВО БО ПВО, при этом постоянно базировался в Астрахани. В 1960 году полк  перевооружен на Су-9, в 1964 - на Су-11, что было позднее - пока не знаю, документы полка смотрел только до 1965 года.
> В 1992 году в Астрахань из Гудауты перебазирован 529 ИАП, который ранее, до 1982 года базировался на АЭ Анадырь. На вооружении этого полка до 1988 года состояли Як-28П, а затем Су-27. На базе двух полков создали новый полк - 209 ГИАП. Су-15ТМ на вооружении этого полка никогда не состояли. 
> Однако Су-15ТМ все-таки в Гудауте были - до 1982 года, когда там базировался 171 ГИАП, который как раз и поменялся местами базирования с 529 ИАП.


Во времена моей службы мы были в составе 12К ПВО Бакинского округа до 15,05,1980 а потом 8 ОА ПВО. А в 1986 году 12К ПВО переименован в 51К ПВО и передан в новосформированую 19 ОА ПВО.

----------

